# Wyndham (Pahio) Ka'eo Kai "DOWNGRADE"???



## gvic (Nov 5, 2014)

I just noticed that Wyndham (Pahio) Ka'eo Kai is no longer a Gold Crown Resort but has been "DOWNGRADED" to a "STANDARD" rating???  What the "hell" is going on???  I have owned for 13 years and it has always been rated Gold Crown???


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 5, 2014)

No AC in most of the units has a tendency to bring down ratings.  Ratings are done by RCI inbounds exchanges who rate the resort.  

Wyndham or Old Pahio owners who use their own weeks are not getting the rating survey from RCI to provide their feedback. 

So the rating is being determined by visitors to your resort.  Those inbounds are likely getting the older units. 

When was the last upgrade and renovation of those units?  Soft upgrades and/or hard upgrades?

Besides if you like the resort, what the hell do you care if others who are visiting do not like it.  I have never been one to completely believe in RCI ratings.  Some resorts are GC that I have no interest in ever returning, some non rated resorts I actually like better.  I would be one that would rely on TUG ratings and not RCI status.


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 5, 2014)

*Beautiful now!*



gvic said:


> I just noticed that Wyndham (Pahio) Ka'eo Kai is no longer a Gold Crown Resort but has been "DOWNGRADED" to a "STANDARD" rating???  What the "hell" is going on???  I have owned for 13 years and it has always been rated Gold Crown???



_Ka'Eo Kai lost Gold Grown status at least 10  years ago!
Owners do NOT get to comment back to RCI UNLESS they have gotten into a unit through a RCI exchange!
HUGE renovations have taken place, things might change.  But, they are still in transistion.  The reason that Ka'Eo Kai had kept Gold Crown for so long, even though the units were rundown, was because David Waters had a "special" relationship with the powers at RCI...he begged for several years and promised things would change._


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 5, 2014)

We were at KoK some time ago (~7 years) and really liked the unit.  Huge wraparound deck, great interior w/vaulted ceilings, seemed pretty nice.  Didn't even notice if it was Gold Crown when I reserved it. We had a 2 bd overlooking the pool and a distant ocean view.  I wouldn't call this a 'standard' resort, unless things have really gone downhill.


----------



## tfalk (Nov 14, 2014)

Correct, KaEoKai lost gold status years ago.  The place really went downhill for a while but it's been improving the last 2-3 years.  Whatever units they have actually renovated are nice inside, the units were getting pretty shaby inside and the grounds were really getting overgrown.  I wish they still had the black bottom on the phase II pool by 10B but that's minor at this point.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 15, 2014)

Looking at the pictures on Tripadvisor, this TS is not what I what expect a Gold or Silver Crown TS to be:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...r27469015-Wyndham_Ka_Eo_Kai-Kauai_Hawaii.html

To even get the Hospitality Award it specifically states "The RCI Hospitality Award is presented for consistently high ratings", I don't think so: the place is filthy and run down, how can you give it any high ratings let alone consistently?

http://pgs.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/awards/index.html


Here is a Tug post from 2008 discussing how the TS was downgraded and in disrepair:

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=62114


Note the following comment in the post"

"I stayed at Ka'Eo Kai, it was a horrible timeshare. I wouldn't even give it the hospitality rating. 
"


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 15, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Looking at the pictures on Tripadvisor, this TS is not what I what expect a Gold or Silver Crown TS to be:
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...r27469015-Wyndham_Ka_Eo_Kai-Kauai_Hawaii.html
> 
> ...



_I know folks love to "bash" now and then, but your "comments" are a bit out of date!

We are almost in to 2015...that would mean the previous references are already 8 years old.  Most of the buildings have been totally refurbished.  If you would like some concrete information, please message me and I will send you real time information as of *January, 2015*.  I also have current pictures, begun 4 years ago that will prove that the entire resort has been updated.  

Here are just a few...hoping this placates some of you folks.










































These are just a few....gone are the "beam me up baths", as well._


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 15, 2014)

_And a couple more....













_


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 15, 2014)

ouaifer said:


> _I know folks love to "bash" now and then, but your "comments" are a bit out of date!
> 
> We are almost in to 2015...that would mean the previous references are already 8 years old.  Most of the buildings have been totally refurbished.  If you would like some concrete information, please message me and I will send you real time information as of *January, 2015*.  I also have current pictures, begun 4 years ago that will prove that the entire resort has been updated.
> 
> ...


Is it me Bashing or you being overly defensive?  If I was considering staying there, I'd do a Google search and read reviews and look at pictures, which is what I did: the place is NOT Gold Crown.

The purpose of the 2008 Tug link was to show that the TS has NOT been Gold Crown for a long period of time, as others have noted, and to site some sources to show that you were wrong in statng that the TS just lost it's Gold Crown status.

As far as the TripAdvisor link goes, I posted the most current link that was in my browser, but it defaulted to an older link.

Are are the TA inside photo's:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ws-Wyndham_Ka_Eo_Kai-Kauai_Hawaii.html#photos

I'll try the post current TA link again:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...s-Wyndham_Ka_Eo_Kai-Kauai_Hawaii.html#REVIEWS

Here is Booking.Com review:

http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/pri...46b1bf0fd7a6a34X1;highlight_room=#tab-reviews

As far as showing pictures of a rehab'd unit, that's fine and dandy for you as an owner, but if someone trades in, they are taking pot luck and will probably NOT get a rehab'd unit.  

It is what it is and getting defensive about it isn't going to change it.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 15, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> As far as showing pictures of a rehab'd unit, that's fine and dandy for you as an owner, but if someone trades in, they are taking pot luck and will probably NOT get a rehab'd unit.
> 
> It is what it is and getting defensive about it isn't going to change it.




I have no dog in this fight, but wanted to remind you guys that Gold Crown or whatever status award level is based on submitted reviews from RCI Exchangers, not those for Owners or Renters. Overall resort quality is only part of it. If Exchangers get lesser units, the reviews will reflect that.  So it seems to me that the way to get better reviews would be to ensure that Exchangers have a better experience.  

Dave


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 15, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I have no dog in this fight, but wanted to remind you guys that Gold Crown or whatever status award level is based on submitted reviews from RCI Exchangers, not those for Owners or Renters. Overall resort quality is only part of it. If Exchangers get lesser units, the reviews will reflect that.  So it seems to me that the way to get better reviews would be to ensure that Exchangers have a better experience.
> 
> Dave



_First, no fight here...just the simple facts.  The pictures that I had posted are BOTH from buildings in Phase II and Phase III...there are no timeshare units of Phase I...in case you are interested.   Phase I is no longer Ka'Eo Kai.

You are correct...at least somewhat.  However, 2 things...the owners always get preference regardless of what the facility....since owners here pay $1500 per week maintenance fees...they expect to get the best of availability.  It might be considered unfair to "give" traders who have invested a small percentage of that fee (in their own resort) equal availability.  I know there might be a lot of controversy...but if you trade, you get what you get.  After all...it is the owners that support the facility.  Weeks owners are allowed to reserve specific units.  Everyone is allowed to request what they would like...but owners do get preference.  

Sure, it would be "nice" to be rated "Gold Crown" again.  If it happens, it happens...if not, it's no big deal...it is only a RCI designation.  Many owners rent out their units.  Most owners return on a regular basis, because they love it.  It's more than a fancy hotel room...it is a home, away from home.  

And, best of all....the entire resort is being refurbished....not specific units.  Completion dates have been determined to be March 2015....that's all units...and there are only 86 units in the entire resort.

So, stay tuned...enjoy the resort and ALOHA!_


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 15, 2014)

ouaifer said:


> _First, no fight here...just the simple facts.  The pictures that I had posted are BOTH from buildings in Phase II and Phase III...there are no timeshare units of Phase I...in case you are interested.   Phase I is no longer Ka'Eo Kai.
> 
> You are correct...at least somewhat.  However, 2 things...the owners always get preference regardless of what the facility....since owners here pay $1500 per week maintenance fees...they expect to get the best of availability.  It might be considered unfair to "give" traders who have invested a small percentage of that fee (in their own resort) equal availability.  I know there might be a lot of controversy...but if you trade, you get what you get.  After all...it is the owners that support the facility.  Weeks owners are allowed to reserve specific units.  Everyone is allowed to request what they would like...but owners do get preference.
> 
> ...




I understand and agree. I own oceanfront at Pahio/Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas, and always get what I consider the best oceanfront unit when I stay there.  Exchangers are always asking why they don't (usually) get oceanfront, and I explain that it's complicated - not the least of which is that a good number of oceanfront units at the resort are privately owned, and are not timeshares. So the available pool is smaller than it seems, and owners request those few oceanfront units months in advance.

My larger point of this thread was that RCI award status is not based on what Owners want or do at the resort.  It's all about Exchangers. If there has been a downgrade in resort award level, it's most likely due to the experience those Exchangers are having. As Owners, we have minimal input in how to fix things, other than be involved with the HOA.

Dave


----------

